# DMF's loot



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Sony Grand Wega KF-50WE610 LCD RPTV
Comcast HD cable box
Outlaw 950 pre/pro
2x Hafler 280XLs driving Klipsch Forte/Academy LCR
Fosgate 4100 (4 x 100W) amp driving Klipsch RS-3II surr, Quintet backs
2 x Outlaw LFM-1 subs on Auralex Subdudes
Pioneer DV-578A combo player
JVC HR-D97OU editting VCR
B&O radial tracking turntable (TX-2?), Creek Audio preamp


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Another old timer Klipsch fan huh? I enjoyed my Forte's when I had them.

A vinyl enthusiast too I see.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Well, I like vinyl well enough. I think it sounds better than many CDs. But mostly I'm too cheap to throw my collection out. In fact, about a third of the collection is from dumpster diving from those people who think CDs are the cat's meow. (I won't take Barry Manilow or Christmas albums. A guy's gotta have some pride.)

I could use a better turntable, though. The radial tracking is nice but you have to use B&O cartridges which are getting very pricy.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Currently I'm spending my blood and treasure on room treatments - 2" & 4" panels on the side walls and half the front wall in the form of full-length sliding panels. And I want to set the Fortes on 8" bases to bring the tweets up to ear level. 

Then I need to extend the parquet floor into the AV niche (ex-fireplace) and build a pull-out TV shelf and rolling equipment rack to fit into the niche. 

Oh, and I need to put in the fifth zone of recessed lighting. 

It never ends. :R


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... no it doesn't ever seem to end.


I had ... well still have but it's in very poor condition after my dad stored it his shed.... a Thorens Jubilee Turntable. Awesome in its day. We still have a vast vinyl collection and one day I'm gonna pick up a turntable for the **** of it. We treated all of our albums with LAST, so I'm curious to know if they still sound good.


----------

